

The slow death of Silicon Roundabout - johncowie
http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2014/mar/10/slow-death-of-silicon-roundabout

======
mherdeg
See previous discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7359519](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7359519)
(pointing to a 7 March copy of this article which was un-published).

